# Pharmacom



## Morningman69 (Mar 13, 2021)

Anyone had any experiences with pharmacom recently...? Ordered and shipped have it now tested but the test color is kind of blurry not exactly the same color as the chart but close...any suggestions?


----------



## MadBret (Mar 13, 2021)

Idk...if you bought enough to warrant it, you could send a sample to janoshik or lab4tox to be analyzed.

Also, just a heads up. They currently have a thread at another board where a guy bought, I believe, aromason and when tested, it was letrozole. They pulled that batch from being sold and are supposed to do more testing to confirm if the whole batch was letro or what.

Good luck, bud.


----------



## Morningman69 (Mar 13, 2021)

Also was it primo e usually faked as? Anyone have any experience?


----------



## MadBret (Mar 13, 2021)

Primo probably isn't faked as much as it used to be before testing became so readily available. If you do enough research and find a reliable source, I would think it would be what it's supposed to be. Only way to know for sure is to send some out to be analyzed.


----------



## KevinD (Mar 23, 2021)

pharmacom is overrated garbage. They are not even pharma and failed a lot of test results... They lie and say they test everything but its all bullshit. Look when blind tested from the lab testing in switzerland. 


Look at these test results. FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL . they got caught with their pants down despite their bullshit they preach.

TEST 1# = https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...-pharma-nolt-300-lab-test-results-2018-07-09/

*Label claim*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Nolt 300 has a *label claim of 60 mg/ml nandrolone propionate, 60 mg/ml nandrolone phenylpropionate, 90 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate and 90 mg/ml nandrolone laurate*.
*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Nolt 300 was determined to have an *actual  content of 0 mg/ml nandrolone propionate, 119 mg/ml nandrolone  phenylpropionate, 173.5 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate and 0 mg/ml  nandrolone laurate.*






a lot of guys seem to think that these are human grade, they arent. they are not regulated because they operate in a 3rd world country that allows this. they are tested and no better than any other UGL.



TEST #2
https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...abs-pharma-mix-3-lab-test-results-2018-01-16/

*Label claim*: Pharmacom Labs Pharma Mix 3 has a *label claim of 200 mg/ml testosterone enanthate, 200 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate and 100 mg/ml trenbolone enanthate*.
*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs Pharma Mix 3 was determined to have an *actual content of 206.9 mg/ml testosterone enanthate, 250.0 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate and 99.6 mg/ml trenbolone enanthate.*.
*No microbiological contamination was detected.



test #3
https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...om-labs-nan-d600-lab-test-results-2017-10-12/
*
*Label claim*: Pharmacom Labs NAN D600 has a *label claim of 600 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate*.
*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs NAN D600 was determined to have an *actual content of 678.2 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate*.
*

Overdosed by a whole 78 mg!! holy shit

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...-pharma-bold-500-lab-test-results-2017-07-24/
*
*Label claim*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Bold 500 has a *label claim of 500 mg/ml boldenone undecylenate*.
*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Bold 500 was determined to have an *actual content of 581.2 mg/ml boldenone undecylenate*.

overdosed by 81 mg


how the **** is this lab pharma their shit is all over the place!!!


https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...bs-pharma-oxy-50-lab-test-results-2016-04-27/

*Label claim*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Oxy 50 has a *label claim of 50 mg/ml oxymetholone*.
*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Oxy 50 was determined to have *actual content of 37.9 mg/ml oxymetholone*.


test #4
https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...pharma-test-e300-lab-test-results-2016-01-29/



*Label claim*: Pharmacom PHARMA Test E300 has a *label claim of 300 mg/ml testosterone enanthate*.
*Actual content*: Pharmacom PHARMA Test E300 was determined to have *actual content of 363** mg/ml testosterone enanthate*.

so if you want to cruise on test e your actually stilll blasting!!!!


TEST #5

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...pharma-test-p100-lab-test-results-2015-12-21/


*Label claim*: Pharmacom PHARMA Test P100 has a *label claim of 100 mg/ml testosterone propionate*.

*Actual content*: Pharmacom PHARMA Test P100 was determined to have *actual content of 83.5** mg/ml testosterone propionate*.



test #6

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results...-pharma-nan-d300-lab-test-results-2015-06-02/


*Label claim*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Nan D300 has a *label claim of 300 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate*.
*Actual content*: Pharmacom Labs PHARMA Nan D300 was determined to have *actual content of **280.54 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate*.


----------



## Jay You (Mar 30, 2021)

Anabolic lab is clutch. safe to say they've helped plenty of people not get harmed by bunk. Wish they had newer tests done though.


----------



## mugzy (Mar 30, 2021)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...on-source-steroidify-formerly-Pharmacom-store

Opinions on Pharmacom? (ugbodybuilding.com)


----------

